# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Balsa de San Diego Canal Júcar Vinalopó. Tramo VII

## perdiguera

> Si no me equivoco la imagen corresponde a la balsa de San Diego a caballo de las provincias de Alicante y Valencia cerca de la carretera N-344.
> Cuando pase por ahí, le haré un reportaje pues ya ha salido en dos foros.


Me auto cito para poner el reportaje que he hecho en estas vacaciones sobre la balsa de San Diego.
 Le llamo balsa ya que no tiene entrada natural ni salida, además todo su perímetro es dique, es decir está más alta que el terreno circundante en todo su perímetro; donde está la balsa hoy antes había campos de almendros y olivares de secano.
La SEPREM no tiene datos de esta balsa, los únicos son los que figuran en la página de mi mensaje anterior y parece que le caben 12 Hm3, aunque yo creo que más, dadas las dimensiones que tiene.
Tengo que decir que las fotos que podéis ver en las dos páginas en las que sale esta balsa anteriormente en el foro son aéreas, ya que el único lugar alto que hay por la zona es donde yo hice las fotos y no hay apenas perspectiva para hacerlas.
Toda la balsa está vallada y vigilada, llegué a hablar con el vigilante pero no me dejó traspasar la alambrada aunque me dio una serie de indicaciones.
Como dato curioso no tiene aliviaderos y sirve de regulación al tramo final del canal Júcar Vinalopó.
Preocupado como estoy con las oscilaciones, le pregunté al Sr. y me dijo que en verano varía de la noche al día y que puede ir de casi llena a casi vacía y viceversa en un mes. Yo creo que será en la campaña de riego.
Que depende de los bombeos y de los consumos, cosa que ya me imaginaba yo, y que la polémica que había se apagó.

Bueno vayamos con las fotos:
Las he dividido en dos mensajes, el primero referente a lo lejos, para intentar captar el conjunto,  el segundo a lo cerca y los detalles, pocos, que pude tomar. Entre el perro, la valla, el calor y el guardia, poco más pude hacer.






No sé que ha pasado con los colores, mi***a.











Sigue en otro mensaje

----------


## perdiguera

Finaliza San Diego













*Como podéis ver las fotos están hechas desde lo alto de una barrera bionda de acero galvanizado, ése es el equilibrio que tenía.*










Hasta el siguiente.

----------


## REEGE

Buen comienzo de fotos desde tus vacaciones Perdiguera... Menuda obra!! Y eso tiene un Fresnedas?? La verdad es que así en balsas, las capacidades parecen menores... Y además en las primeras fotos desde la lejania se ve una muy buena pared.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Bonito el perro de la última imagen. Parece de raza nórdica tipo Malamute o Husky. Tiene casi los mismos colores que Luna.

En cuanto a la balsa, parece bastante grande.

En cuanto a los colores, revisa al configuración de la cámara. Quizás hayas cambiado sin querer la configuración del balance de blancos (white balance) o algún otro parámetro. De todos modos, así tienen un curioso aire retro.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pedazo balsa, 12 Hm3  :EEK!: , y yo que pensaba que las balsas del e-1º y la del H-I eran enormes, jeje  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Como dice mi tocayo, peazo balsa.
Madre mía. Anda que se han cortado en hacerla grande  :Big Grin: 
Gracias por las fotos perdiguera. Parece que hay los contrastes te han jugado una mala pasada. Pero están bien.

----------


## jlois

Lo de hacer equilibrio sobre la barrera bionda y supongo sobre el amortiguador y el poste tipo " c ", es algo ya muy clásico sobretodo cuando no hay otro tipo de promontorio más agradecido. En serio, menuda balsa que nos has mostrado. Felicitarte por el fantástico reportaje, amigo Perdiguera.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Perdiguera, tus reportajes prometen mucho.

Esta balse tiene la misma capacidad que Siurana, realmente impresionante.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buen reportaje Perdiguera, pero como soy muy curioso, tu con tus niveles y yo con los materiales constructivos pienso que al parecer esta construida como si fuera una presa de materiales sueltos homogéneos. 
Tu que piensas o sabes de este particular.
Un saludo amigo.

----------


## Luján

A mí me parece que la obra viva (como se llama en los barcos a la parte sumergida) tiene una pantalla de materiales más pequeños. Se distingue porque son más blancos.

Y por otro lado, me imagino que tendrá algún tipo de impermeabilización, ya sean arcillas, hormigón o asfalto.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Luján yo pienso que la parte más alta de la zona blanquecina puede ser el nivel nominal de la balsa y lo blanquecino es el carbonato cálcico del agua que deja en la zona seca, no podemos olvidar que al ser una balsa el carbonato cálcico no puede salir sería como unas salinas pero de agua dulce.
Sobre si lleva pantalla de impermeabilización este es un tema constructivo que me gustaría saber, seguramente lleve algún material como tu dices, pero tampoco esta obligado depende mucho del terreno y del la calidad de de cohesión de los materiales ( las tierras ).
Un cordial saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Realmente desconozco cómo es la sección tipo.
Lo que os puedo decir es que tanto lo blanco como lo oscuro son piedras, pues me fijé. Las oscuras más grandes de tamaño que las blancas. Y estas parecen marcar el límite de explotación normal. Aunque por otra parte me parece demasiado resguardo en altura.
Me parece demasiada cal depositada en tan poco tiempo, no digo que no lo haya hecho pero como sólo lleva un año y medio en explotación me parece que no debe de ser cal. Si así fuese debería tener un color más blanquecuino a bajo para irse difuminando hasta llegar al límite de las piedras más grandes, pues el tiempo que está el agua en contacto, por lo tanto con posibilidad de precipitación de carbonatos, con las piedras de más abajo es mayor que el que está en las de más arriba.
La próxima vez preguntaré más. Paso unas dos veces al año cerca.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Francisco, aquí tienes los datos sobre la sección tipo de la balsa:




> http://www.ingenieriabaseidea.com/es...san-diego.html
> 
> La balsa es de Materiales Sueltos, de acuerdo con la Instrucción de Grandes Presas, ya que los materiales que la componen no están ligados por ningún tipo de conglomerante. Está constituida con materiales de una sola calidad, en su mayor parte margas grises de la facies Tap, con las únicas excepciones del filtro, el dren, y de la capa de escollera de protección.
> 
> La sección tipo, desde un punto de vista geométrico, queda como sigue:
> 
> *Ancho del dique en coronación: 7,5 m
> Talud del espaldón aguas arriba: 3,7H:1V
> Talud del espaldón aguas abajo: 3H:1V
> ...





> Me parece demasiada cal depositada en tan poco tiempo, no digo que no lo haya hecho pero como sólo lleva un año y medio en explotación me parece que no debe de ser cal.


Pues eso depende de la cantidad de cal que tenga ese agua. Según leo ahora mismo en un artículo sobre esta balsa, esas aguas deben ser bastante calizas:




> http://www.laverdad.es/alicante/v/20...-20120622.html
> 
> *Marcas calizas*
> 
> La pérdida de caudales en plena crisis puede observarse a simple vista, ya que el agua es caliza y deja marcas, como subraya el presidente de la Junta, Andrés Martínez Espinosa. [...]

----------

